# String trackers, who has used them.



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm going bear hunting this fall and was thinking about using a string tracker. Where we hunt is very thick pine and brush and tough blood tracking.
I've never used a string tracker and was wondering how it effects arrow flight.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2004)

There use to be a tracking product called "spider thread" that worked great. It was a flourescent thread that more resembled a spider web, and actually would "float" in the air and get hung up in the brush. You removed the nock and slipped a small spool into the arrow tube, and then drilled a tiny hole in the nock if one was not already there. Great product. The new string trackers do affect arrow flight especially with the lighter carbon arrows. The longer the shot the more flight is affected. I have not used them but am sharing feedback from guys that have. On a related note, a couple bear outfitters/guides I know swear by a broadhead called the "buckbuster" that is a fixed head with added mechanical blades that kick out to a 2 1/2" cutting width. They say these things really leave a great bloodtrail, and they suggest their clients try them. I use Magnus Stinger 4-blades and they seem to do the same. Best suggestion is keep the shot under 20 yards, hit'em in the boiler room and put you buddy on point when tracking (  )


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

String trackers work and they work well. I'll second the caution on using them only at close range. They drag the arrow badly after about fifteen yards. Fortunately for you, tree stand bear hunting is usually a close range proposition. Have a good hunt, Burl


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the replys, that's great information. I will definately have to practice with them before I take it into the field (woods). I know the replacement spools aren't that expensive.

On a related note, has anyone tried the electronic game finders. I bought one last year but have not had a chance to use it. I know if you use one it disqualifies you from entering an animal in P&Y.


----------

